# A reference: Composers listed by country



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a list of every composer mentioned in the allmusic classical guide, sorted chronologically by country. The major composers have been bolded. I tried to group similar countries together.

*Germany/Austria*
- *Hildegard of Bingen* (1098-1179) 
- Oswald von Wolkenstein (1377-1445)
- Hans Leo Hassler (1562-1612)
- *Michael Praetorius* (1571-1621)
- *Heinrich Schütz* (1585-1672) 
- Johann Hermann Schein (1586-1630)
- Samuel Scheldt (1587-1654)
- Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667)
- Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (1620-1680)
- Georg Muffat (1653-1704)
- Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)
- Johann Kuhnau (1660-1772)
- Johann Joseph Fux (1660-1741)
- Nicolaus Bruhns (1665-1697)
- *Georg Philipp Telemann* (1681-1767) 
- Johann David Heinichen (1683-1729)
- *Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750)
- *George Frideric Handel* (1685-1759) 
- Sylvius Leopold Weiss (1686-1750)
- Johann Melchior Molter (1696-1765)
- *Johann Adolf Hasse* (1699-1783)
- Carl Heinrich Graun (1704-1759)
- Wilhelm Friedemann Bach (1710-1784)
- *Cristoph Willibald Gluck* (1714-1787) 
- *Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach* (1714-1788) 
- Leopold Mozart (1719-1787)
- Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach (1732-1795)
- *Franz Joseph Haydn* (1732-1809) 
- *Johann Christian Bach* (1735-1782) 
- Johann Michael Haydn (1737-1806)
- Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799)
- *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791)
- Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792)
- Ignace Joseph Pleyel (1757-1831)
- *Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827) 
- *Johann Nepomuk Hummel* (1778-1837)
- Louis Spohr (1784-1859) 
- *Carl Maria von Weber* (1786-1826) 
- Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832)
- Carl Loewe (1796-1869)
- *Franz Schubert* (1797-1828) 
- Albert Lortzing (1801-1851)
- Johann Strauss I (1804-1849)
- *Felix Mendelssohn* (1809-1847) 
- Otto Nicolai (1810-1849)
- *Robert Schumann* (1810-1856) 
- Friedrich von Flotow (1813-1883)
- *Richard Wagner* (1813-1883)
- *Jacques Offenbach* (1819-1880) 
- Franz von Suppé (1819-1895)
- Clara Wieck Schumann (1819-1896)
- *Anton Bruckner* (1824-1896) 
- Carl Reinecke (1824-1910)
- *Johann Strauss II* (1825-1899)
- Josef Strauss (1827-1870)
- *Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897) 
- Joseph Rheinberger (1839-1901)
- Engelbert Humperdinck (1854-1921)
- *Hugo Wolf* (1860-1903) 
- *Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911) 
- *Richard Strauss* (1864-1949) 
- Hanz Pfitzner (1869-1949)
- Franz Lehár (1870-1948)
- Alexander von Zemlinsky (1871-1942)
- *Max Reger* (1873-1916) 
- Franz Schmidt (1874-1939)
- *Arnold Schoenberg* (1874-1951)
- Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962)
- Sigfrid Karg-Elert (1877-1933)
- Franz Schreker (1878-1934)
- *Anton Webern* (1883-1945)
- *Alban Berg* (1885-1935)
- *Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963) 
- *Carl Orff* (1895-1982)
- Erich Wolfgang Korngold (1897-1957)
- *Kurt Weill* (1900-1950) 
- Ernst Krenek (1900-1991)
- Stefan Wolpe (1902-1972)
- Franz Waxman (1906-1967)
- Hugo Distler (1908-1942)
- Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970)
- *Hans Werner Henze* (1926-) 
- Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)
- Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998)
- Wolfgang Rihm (1952-)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*France* (I threw a few Belgians in here too):
- *Léonin* (1135-1201)
- *Pérotin* (1160-1225) 
- Adam de la Halle (1245-1288)
- Philippe de Vitry (1291-1361)
- *Guillaume de Machaut* (1330-1377) 
- Solage (1330-1390)
- Johannes Ciconia (1335-1411)
- *Guillaume Dufay* (1397-1474) 
- Gilles Binchois (1400-1460)
- *Johannes Ockeghem* (1410-1497)
- Antoine Busnois (1436-1492)
- Heinrich Isaac (1450-1517)
- *Josquin Desprez* (1455-1521) 
- Pierre de la Rue (1460-1518)
- Thomas Crecquillon (1480-1557)
- Clément Janequin (1485-1558)
- Adrian Willaert (1490-1562)
- Nicolas Gombert (1495-1560)
- Jacques Arcadelt (1505-1568)
- Clemens non Papa (1510-1556)
- Pierre Certon (1510-1572)
- *Orlande de Lassus* (1532-1594) 
- Denis Gaultier (1603-1672)
- Louis Couperin (1626-1661)
- *Jean-Baptiste Lully* (1632-1687) 
- *Marc-Antoine Charpentier* (1643-1704) 
- Marin Marais (1656-1728)
- Michel-Richard de LaLande (1657-1726)
- André Campra (1660-1744)
- *François Couperin* (1668-1733) 
- Antoine Forqueray (1672-1745)
- Louis-Nicolas Clérambault (1676-1749)
- Jean-Joseph Mouret (1682-1738)
- *Jean-Philippe Rameau* (1683-1764) 
- Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764)
- François-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829)
- André Grétry (1741-1813)
- Joseph Boulogne (1745-1799)
- Etienne-Nicolas Méhul (1763-1817)
- Antoine Reicha (1770-1836)
- François-Adrien Boieldieu (1775-1834)
- Daniel Auber (1782-1871)
- *Giacomo Meyerbeer* (1791-1864)
- Fromental Halévy (1799-1862)
- Adolphe Adam (1803-1856)
- *Hector Berlioz* (1803-1869) 
- Ambroise Thomas (1811-1896)
- Charles-Valentin Alkan (1813-1888)
- *Charles Gounod* (1818-1893) 
- Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881)
- *César Franck* (1822-1890) 
- Edouard Lalo (1823-1892)
- *Camille Saint-Saëns* (1835-1921) 
- *Léo Delibes* (1836-1891) 
- *Georges Bizet* (1838-1875)
- Emmanuel Chabrier (1841-1894) 
- *Jules Massenet* (1842-1912) 
- Charles-Marie Widor (1844-1937)
- *Gabriel Fauré* (1845-1924)
- Henri Duparc (1848-1933)
- Benjamin Godard (1849-1895)
- Vincent d'Indy (1851-1931)
- Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
- Cécile Chaminade (1857-1944)
- Eugène Ysaÿe (1858-1931)
- Gustave Charpentier (1860-1956)
- *Claude Debussy* (1862-1918) 
- Gabriel Pierné (1863-1937)
- Joseph Guy Ropartz (1864-1955)
- Albéric Magnard (1865-1914)
- Paul Dukas (1865-1935)
- *Erik Satie* (1866-1925) 
- Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)
- *Albert Roussel* (1869-1937)
- Louis Vierne (1870-1937) 
- Charles Tournemire (1870-1939)
- Florent Schmitt (1870-1958)
- *Maurice Ravel* (1875-1937) 
- Reynaldo Hahn (1875-1947)
- Joseph Marie Canteloube (1879-1957)
- *Edgard Varèse* (1883-1965) 
- Carlos Salzeda (1885-1961)
- Marcel Dupré (1886-1971)
- Jacques Ibert (1890-1962)
- *Arthur Honegger* (1892-1955) 
- *Darius Milhaud* (1892-1974) 
- Germaine Tailleferre (1892-1983)
- Alexandre Tansman (1897-1986)
- *Francis Poulenc* (1899-1963) 
- Georges Auric (1899-1983)
- Henri Sauguet (1901-1989)
- *Maurice Duruflé* (1902-1986) 
- Flor Peeters (1903-1986)
- André Jolivet (1905-1974)
- Jean Langlais (1907-1991)
- *Olivier Messiaen* (1908-1992) 
- Jehan Ariste Alain (1911-1940)
- Jean Françaix (1912-1997)
- Henri Dutilleux (1916-)
- Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
- Pierre Boulez (1925-)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*Italy*
- Jacopo da Bologna (1320-1386)
- Francesco Landini (1325-1397)
- Cipriano de Rore (1515-1565)
- *Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina* (1525-1594) 
- Andrea Gabrieli (1532-1585)
- Claudio Merulo (1533-1604)
- Emilio de' Cavalieri (1550-1602)
- Giulio Caccini (1551-1618)
- *Luca Marenzio* (1553-1599) 
- *Giovanni Gabrieli* (1555-1612) 
- *Carlo Gesualdo* (1561-1613) 
- Jacopo Peri (1561-1633)
- *Claudio Monteverdi* (1567-1643) 
- Adriano Banchieri (1568-1634)
- Sigismondo d'India (1582-1629)
- Gregorio Allegri (1582-1652)
- *Girolamo Frescobaldi* (1583-1643) 
- Tarquino Merula (1594-1665)
- Pietro Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
- *Giacomo Carissimi* (1605-1674) 
- Antonio Cesti (1625-1669)
- Giovanni Legrenzi (1626-1690)
- Alessandro Stradella (1644-1682)
- *Arcangelo Corelli* (1653-1713) 
- Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709)
- *Alessandro Scarlatti* (1660-1725) 
- Alessandro Marcello (1669-1747)
- Antonio Caldera (1670-1736)
- Giovanni Bononcini (1670-1747)
- Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751)
- *Antonio Vivaldi* (1678-1741) 
- Francesco Manfredini (1684-1762)
- *Domenico Scarlatti* (1685-1757) 
- Benedetto Marcello (1686-1739)
- Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762)
- Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770)
- Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764)
- Giovanni Sammartini (1700-1775)
- Baldassare Galuppi (1706-1785)
- *Giovanni Pergolesi* (1710-1736) 
- Niccolò Jommelli (1714-1774)
- Giovanni Paisiello (1740-1816)
- *Luigi Boccherini* (1743-1805) 
- Giuseppe Cambini (1746-1825)
- Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801)
- Antonio Salieri (1750-1825)
- *Muzio Clementi* (1752-1832) 
- Giovanni Viotti (1755-1824)
- Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)
- Ferdinando Carulli (1770-1841)
- Gaspare Spontini (1770-1851)
- Mauro Giuliani (1781-1829)
- *Niccolo Paganini* (1782-1840) 
- *Gioachino Rossini* (1792-1868) 
- Saverio Mercadante (1795-1870)
- *Gaetano Donizetti* (1797-1848) 
- *Vincenzo Bellini* (1801-1835)
- *Giuseppe Verdi* (1813-1901) 
- Amilcare Ponchielli (1834-1886)
- Arrigo Boito (1842-1918)
- Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
- Giuseppe Martucci (1856-1908)
- Ruggero Leoncavallo (1857-1919)
- *Giacomo Puccini* (1858-1924) 
- Pietro Mascagni (1863-1945)
- *Ferruccio Busoni* (1866-1924) 
- Francesco Cilea (1866-1950)
- Umberto Giordano (1867-1948)
- Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari (1876-1948)
- *Ottorino Respighi* (1879-1936) 
- Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973)
- Alfredo Casella (1883-1946)
- Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895-1968)
- *Luigi Dallapiccola* (1904-1975) 
- Giacinto Scelsi (1905-1988)
- Nino Rota (1911-1979)
- Bruno Maderna (1920-1973)
- Luigi Nono (1924-1990)
- Luciano Berio (1925-2003)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*England* (And a few from Ireland and Scotland)
- *John Dunstable* (1390-1453) 
- Robert Fayrfax (1464-1521)
- William Cornysh (1470-1523)
- John Taverner (1490-1545)
- *Thomas Tallis* (1505-1585) 
- *William Byrd* (1543-1623) 
- Antony Holborne (1545-1602)
- Thomas Morley (1557-1602)
- John Bull (1562-1628)
- John Dowland (1563-1626)
- Giles Farnaby (1563-1640)
- Thomas Campion (1567-1620)
- Thomas Tomkins (1572-1656)
- John Wilbye (1574-1638)
- Thomas Weelkes (1575-1623)
- John Coprario (1575-1626)
- *Orlando Gibbons* (1583-1625) 
- Henry Lawes (1596-1662)
- William Lawes (1602-1645)
- Matthew Locke (1621-1677)
- John Blow (1649-1708)
- *Henry Purcell* (1659-1695) 
- Jeremiah Clarke (1674-1707)
- John Gay (1685-1732)
- Thomas Arne (1710-1778)
- William Boyce (1711-1779)
- John Field (1782-1837)
- *Sir Arthur Sullivan* (1842-1900) 
- Sir Hubert Parry (1848-1918)
- Charles Stanford (1852-1924)
- *Sir Edward Elgar* (1857-1934) 
- *Frederick Delius* (1862-1934) 
- *Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958) 
- *Gustav Holst* (1874-1934) 
- John Alden Carpenter (1876-1951)
- Havergal Brian (1876-1972)
- Roger Quilter (1877-1953)
- Frank Bridge (1879-1941)
- John Ireland (1879-1962)
- *Arnold Bax* (1883-1953) 
- George Butterworth (1885-1916)
- Eric Coates (1886-1957)
- *Sir Arthur Bliss* (1891-1975)
- Herbert Howells (1892-1983)
- Kaikhosru Sorabji (1892-1988)
- Peter Warlock (1894-1930)
- Gerald Finzi (1901-1956)
- Edmund Rubbra (1901-1986)
- *William Walton* (1902-1983) 
- Sir Lennox Berkeley (1903-1989)
- Constant Lambert (1905-1951)
- *Michael Tippett* (1905-1998) 
- Elisabeth Lutyens (1906-1983)
- *Benjamin Britten* (1913-1976) 
- George Lloyd (1913-1998)
- Robert Simpson (1921-1997)
- Malcolm Arnold (1921-)
- Thea Musgrave (192
- Harrison Birtwistle (1934-)
- *Sir Peter Maxwell Davies* (1934-) 
- Nicholas Maw (1935-2009)
- Sir John Taverner (1944-)
- John Rutter (1945-)
- Pete Townshend (1945-)
- Oliver Knussen (1952-)
- Thomas Adès (1971-)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*USA* (and a couple from Canada)
- Stephen Collins Foster (1826-1864)
- Louis Moreau Gottschalk (1829-1869)
- John Knowles Paine (1839-1904)
- Arthur Foote (1853-1937)
- George Whitefield Chadwick (1854-1931)
- John Philip Sousa (1854-1932)
- Victor Herbert (1859-1924)
- Edward MacDowell (1860-1908)
- Amy Beach (1867-1944)
- Scott Joplin (1868-1917)
- *Charles Ives* (1874-1954) 
- Carl Ruggles (1876-1971)
- Charles Tomlinson Griffes (1884-1920)
- Wallingford Riegger (1885-1961)
- Ferde Grofé (1892-1972)
- Douglas Moore (1893-1969)
- Walter Piston (1894-1976)
- William Grant Still (1895-1978)
- Howard Hanson (1896-1981)
- Roger Sessions (1896-1985)
- Virgil Thomson (1896-1989)
- Henry Cowell (1897-1965)
- *George Gershwin* (1898-1937) 
- Roy Harris (1898-1979)
- Randall Thompson (1899-1984)
- George Antheil (1900-1959)
- Colin McPhee (1900-1964)
- *Aaron Copland* (1900-1990) 
- Ruth Crawford Seeger (1901-1953)
- Harry Partch (1901-1974)
- Marc Blitzstein (1905-1964)
- Paul Creston (1906-1985)
- Elliott Carter (190
- *Samuel Barber* (1910-1981) 
- William Schuman (1910-1992)
- Bernard Herrman (1911-1975)
- Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
- Gian Carlo Menotti (1911-2007)
- *John Cage* (1912-1992) 
- Conlon Nancarrow (1912-1997)
- Morton Gould (1913-1996)
- Norman Dello Joio (1913-2008)
- Irving Fine (1914-1962)
- Vincent Persischetti (1915-1987)
- David Diamond (1915-2005)
- Milton Babbitt (1916-2011)
- Lou Harrison (1917-2003)
- *Leonard Bernstein* (1918-1990) 
- George Rochberg (1918-2005)
- Leon Kirchner (1919-)
- Lukas Foss (1922-2009)
- Peter Mennin (1923-1983)
- Ned Rorem (1923-)
- Gunther Schuller (1925-)
- Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
- Earle Brown (1926-2002)
- Carlisle Floyd (1926-)
- Dominick Argento (1927-)
- George Crumb (1929-)
- Donald Martino (1931-2005)
- Alvin Lucier (1931-)
- John Williams (1932-)
- Raymond Schafer (1933-)
- Christian Wolff (1934-)
- Terry Riley (1935-)
- La Monte Young (1935-)
- Steve Reich (1936-)
- David Del Tredici (1937-)
- Philip Glass (1937-)
- William Bolcom (193
- John Corigliano (193
- John Harris Harbison (193
- Frederic Rzewski (193
- Joan Tower (193
- Charles Wuorinen (193
- Ellen Taaffe Zwilich (1939-)
- Gavin Bryars (1943-)
- Joseph Schwantner (1943-)
- Paul Lansky (1944-)
- *John Adams* (1947-) 
- Brian Eno (194
- Christopher Rouse (1949-)
- Michael Daugherty (1954-)
- Aaron Jay Kernis (1960-)
- Michael Torke (1961-)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*Russia*
- *Mikhail Glinka* (1804-1857) 
- Anton Rubinstein (1829-1894)
- *Alexander Borodin* (1833-1887) 
- César Cui (1835-1918)
- *Mily Balakirev* (1837-1910) 
- *Modest Mussorgsky* (1839-1881) 
- *Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky* (1840-1893) 
- *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov* (1844-1908) 
- Anatol Lyadov (1855-1914)
- Sergei Teneyev (1856-1915)
- Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov (1859-1935)
- Anton Arensky (1861-1906)
- *Alexander Glazunov* (1865-1936) 
- Vasily Kalinnikov (1866-1901)
- *Alexander Scriabin* (1872-1915)
- *Sergei Rachmaninov* (1873-1943) 
- Sergei Koussevitzky (1874-1951)
- Reinhold Gliére (1875-1956)
- Nikolai Medtner (1880-1951)
- Nikolai Roslavets (1881-1944)
- Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881-1950)
- *Igor Stravinsky* (1882-1971)
- *Sergei Prokofiev* (1891-1953)
- Alexander Tcherepnin (1899-1977)
- Alexander Mosolov (1900-1973)
- *Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978) 
- *Dmitry Kabalevsky* (1904-1987) 
- *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975)
- Edison Denisov (1929-1996)
- Sofiya Gubaidulina (1931-)
- Rodion Shchedrin (1932-)
- Giya Kancheli (1935-)

*Czech*
- Heinrich von Biber (1644-1704)
- Jan Zelenka (1679-1745)
- Franz Benda (1709-1786)
- Carl Stamitz (1745-1801)
- Franz Krommer (1759-1831)
- Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812)
- Ignaz Moscheles (1794-1870)
- *Bedřich Smetana* (1824-1884) 
- *Antonin Dvořak* (1841-1904) 
- Zdeněc Fibich (1850-1900)
- *Leoš Janáček* (1854-1928) 
- Vítěslav Novák (1870-1949)
- Josef Suk (1874-1935)
- *Bohuslav Martinù* (1890-1959) 
- Erwin Schulhoff (1894-1942)
- Karl Husa (1921-)

*Spain* (and a couple from Portugal)
- Alfonso X (1221-1284) 
- Martin Codax (1225-1275)
- Cristóbal de Morales (1500-1553)
- Luis de Milán (1500-1561)
- Antonio de Cabezón (1510-1566)
- *Tomás Luis de Victoria* (1548-1611) 
- Gaspar Sanz (1674-1697)
- Juan Cabanilles (1644-1712)
- Carlos de Seixas (1704-1742)
- Antonio Soler (1729-1783)
- Fernando Sor (1778-1839)
- Juan Arriaga (1806-1826)
- Pablo de Sarasate (1844-1908)
- Francisco Tárrega (1852-1909)
- *Isaac Albéniz* (1860-1909) 
- Enrique Granados (1867-1916)
- *Manuel de Falla* (1876-1949) 
- Joaquin Turina (1882-1949)
- Federico Torroba (1891-1982)
- Federico Mompou (1893-1987)
- Roberto Gerhard (1896-1970)
- *Joaquin Rodrigo* (1901-1999)
- Xavier Montsalvatge (1912-2002)

*Nordic countries* (Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden)
- *Dietrich Buxtehude* (1637-1707, Denmark)
- Johan Nelmich Roman (1694-1758, Sweden)
- Franz Berwald (1796-1868, Sweden)
- Niels Wilhelm Gade (1817-1890, Denmark)
- Johan Svendsen (1840-1911, Norway)
- *Edvard Grieg* (1843-1907, Norway) 
- *Carl Nielsen* (1865-1931, Denmark)
- *Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957, Finland) 
- Wilhelm Stenhammer (1871-1927, Sweden)
- Hugo Alfvén (1872-1960, Sweden)
- Dag Wirén (1905-1986, Sweden)
- Lars-Erik Larsson (1908-1986, Sweden)
- Gustaf Allan Pettersson (1911-1980, Sweden)
- Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968, Sweden)
- Joonas Kokkonen (1921-1996, Finland)
- Einojuhani Rautavaara (1928-, Finland)
- Per Nørgård (1932-, Denmark)
- Aulis Sallinen (1935-, Finland)
- Kaija Saariaho (1952-, Finland)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hungary*
- *Franz Liszt* (1811-1886) 
- Karl Goldmark (1830-1915)
- Ernst von Dohnányi (1877-1960)
-* Béla Bartók* (1881-1945) 
- *Zoltán Kodály* (1882-1967) 
- Sigmund Romberg (1887-1951)
- Miklós Rósza (1907-1995)
- György Ligeti (1923-2006)

*Poland*
- *Fryderyk Chopin* (1810-1849)
- Stanislaw Moniuszko (1819-1872)
- Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
- Moritz Moszkowski (1854-1925)
- Leopold Godowsky (1870-1938)
- *Karol Szymanowsk*i (1882-1937) 
- *Witold Lutoslawski* (1913-1994)
- Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-)

*South America* (Brazil/Argentina/Peru)
- Ernesto Nazareth (1863-1934)
- *Heitor Villa-Lobos* (1887-1959) 
- Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983)
- Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
- Mauricio Kagel (1931-2008)
- Mario Davidovsky (1934-)
- Meredith Monk (1942-)

*Mexico/Cuba*
- Manuel Ponce (1882-1948)
- Ernesto Lecuona (1896-1963)
- Silvestre Revueltas (1899-1940)
- Carlos Chávez (1899-1978)
- Leo Brouwer (1939-)

*Netherlands*
- Jacob Obrecht (1450-1505)
- Jan Sweelinck (1562-1621)
- Jacob van Eyck (1590-1657)
- Matthijs Vermeulen (1888-1967)
- Louis Andriessen (1939-)

*Switzerland*
- Joachim Raff (1822-1882)
- *Ernest Bloch* (1880-1959) 
- Othmar Schoeck (1886-1957)
- Frank Martin (1890-1974)

Slovenia
- Jacobus Handl (1550-1591)

Romania
- *George Enescu *(1881-1955)

Lithuania
- Mikolajus Çiurlionis (1875-1911)

Greece
- Nikolaos Skalkottas (1904-1949)

China/Japan
- Toru Takemitsu (1930-1996)
- Bright Sheng (1955-)
- Tan Dun (1957-)

Africa
- Kevin Volans (1949-)

Australia
- Percy Grainger (1882-1961)

Estonia
- *Arvo Pärt* (1935-)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for assembling this massive list. I'm sure it will be useful to many on this site and maybe it should be made a sticky thread. 



Ravellian said:


> - *Arcangelo Corelli* (1653-1613)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> *England* (And a few from Ireland and Scotland)
> 
> - Pete Townshend (1945-)


Hooray for Pete Townshend!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This was quite a good thing to do, BUT -

Only Percy Grainger for Australia? Hmmm...

& where the hell is Rued Langgaard? :lol: ...


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

André Mathieu (1929-1968) is missing for Canada


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A lot of english classical era composers are missing. Samuel Wesley comes to mind.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Friedrich von Flotow: Wagner in disguise?


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting.. 

Though the list is far from exhaustive, even in terms of relatively well known composers.

What puzzles me most is why Leonin and Perotin are listed as english? :lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Weak lists.

La: There is no Ferenc Erkel in Hungary's.

La: Many prominent names missing on Poland's list and what is Godovsky doing on it anyway? 

La: Estonia producent much more important composers in recent decades than just Arvo Part

La: Who got the idea to mix nordic countries as one? They developed similiar styles but their tradition is rich enough to split them for single countries and still have broad lists for most of them.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting! A few things immediately sprung-out at me:

Germany/Austria
1) *Louis Spohr* should be in *bold*. he was one of the most important composers and violinists of his time and influenced music a huge amount. The fact that his music is underplayed today shouldn't detract from his importance.
2) No list of important German composers can omit *Helmut Lachenmann* (b 1935)
3) *Schnittke* was RUSSIAN. True, his ancestors were German (hence the name), but he was Russian.
4) All the *Stamitz* family were BOHEMIAN (Czech)

France
5) *Léonin* and *Pérotin* are FRENCH, not English!
6) I would argue that *Jacques Ibert* (French) should be *bold*. Certainly he was no less important than his bolded contemporaries Honegger (who should be in the SWISS list!), Poulenc or Milhaud.
7) *Boulez* not bold. Really?

Italy
8) You really can't not have *Landini* in *bold*. He was as important in Italy as his contemporary Machaut was in France.

England
9) Some important English composers are missing:
*Charles Avison *(1709-1770)
*Samuel Wesley* (known as 'the English Mozart')(1766-1837)
*Alexander Mackenzie* (1847-1935)
*Granville Bantock* (1848-1946)
*Ernest John Moeran* (1894-1950)
*Constant Lambert* (1905-1951)
*John Woolrich* (b 1954)
*George Benjamin* (b 1960)
*Mark Anthony Turnage* (b 1960)
10) *John Field* was IRISH
11) *Malcolm Arnold* died in 2006!
12) *John Alden Carpenter* was AMERICAN!
13) The 20th/21st centurey John *Tavener* has no 'r' in it.

USA
14) *Colin McPhee *is CANADIAN.

Russia
15) No Russians before Glinka? What about:
*Maxim Berezovsky* (c1745-1777)
*Dmitri Bortnyansky* (1751-1825)
16) Where is *Alexander Dargomizhsky* (1813-1869)? An important figure in the development of Russian opera.
17) No *Nikolai Tcherepnin* (1873-1945)?
18) *Aram Khachaturian* was ARMENIAN
19) *Giya Kancheli* is GEORGIAN
A few important other Russian composers not on the list:
*Georgi Sviridov* (1915-1998)
*Galina Ustvolskaya* (1919-2006)
*Boris Tishchenko* (1939-2010)

Czech
20) Surely *Josef Bohuslav Foerster* (1859-1951) should be on the list, as should *Viktor Ullmann* (1898-1944), *Miloslav Kabeláč* (1908-1979), *Viktor Kalabis* (1923-2006), *Antonín Tučapský* (b 1928) and *Jan Klusák* (born 1934) - all important Czech composers.

Nordic
21) I agree that Dane *Rued Langgaard* (1893-1952) is a serious omission, as is the Swede *Hilding Rosenberg* (1892-1985), a very important symphonist.

22) Other Nordic composers worthy of inclusion:
*Bernhard Crussel* (1775-1838, Finland)
*Christian Sinding* (1856-1941, Norway)
*Leevi Madetoja* (1887-1947, Finland)
*Aarre Merikanto* (1893-1958, Finland)
*Jón Leifs *(1899-1968, Iceland)
*Niels Viggo Bentzon* (1919-2000, Denmark)
*Jón Nordal* (b 1926, Iceland)
*Pehr Henrik Nordgren* (1944-2008, Finland)

Poland
23) You need to add *Mieczysław Karłowicz* (1876-1909), *Grażyna Bacewicz* (1909-1969) and *Mieczysław Weinberg* (1919-1996).

24) You need to add *Pēteris Vasks* (b 1946) from Latvia (I'd have a Scandinavian section - Denmark, Iceland, Norway, Sweden - and a Baltic/Nordic section - Finland, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania)

Estonia
25) Too many important composers missing here:
*Heino Eller* (1887-1970)
*Eduard Tubin* (1905-1982)
*Kaljo Raid *(1921-2005)
*Eino Tamberg* (1930-2010)
*Veljo Tormis* (b 1930)
*Jaan Rääts* (b 1932)
*Lepo Sumera* (1950-2000)
*Erkki-Sven Tüür *(b 1959)

26) You have also forgotten Japan, thereby omitting *Toru Takemitsu* (1930-1996)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*Perú*

Alejandro Núñez Allauca (born April 18, 1943)


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

An interesting list, i was actually thinking about it today, as i am interested in the musical progression/evolution in different countries.

Just a small "correction" - The name of the Lithuanian composer is spelled *Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis*.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought Kraus was Swedish?

Also, with omitting Japan you left out Akira Ikufube.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I thought Kraus was Swedish?
> 
> Also, with omitting Japan you left out Akira Ikufube.


Kraus was actually a German who moved to Sweden and found employment under King Gustav III.

Also, not to nitpick my friend, but pay attention to the spelling of Akira Ifukube.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Kraus was actually a German who moved to Sweden and found employment under King Gustav III.
> 
> Also, not to nitpick my friend, but pay attention to the spelling of Akira Ifukube.


AARGH! That's the second time I've did that!


----------



## sYnapse (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what the Irish or the Scottish would think of you mixing them up with the English, or what the Belgians would think of you mixing them up with the French, or what the Portugese would think of you mixing them up with the Spanish, or what the Argentinians, the Brazilians or the Peruvians would think of you mixing them up with each other, or what the etc etc etc....

Point is, there are quite a few nationalists in there.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Japan is lumped together with China. I did this lumping together of countries to make fewer lists.. simplicity for the sake of sacrificing a small bit of accuracy is usually desirable.

I wasn't trying to be exhaustive, since such a list would be too long to be useful to anyone. I haven't heard many of the composers you mentioned DM.. do you feel all of them are worthy of being included in a classical music dictionary?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> J
> I wasn't trying to be exhaustive, since such a list would be too long to be useful to anyone. I haven't heard many of the composers you mentioned DM.. do you feel all of them are worthy of being included in a classical music dictionary?


Every thing under the sun is worthy of being in the almighty Grove's Dictionary of Music.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow you have a lot of time on your hands. Great list.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Naxos would relish that list.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Japan is lumped together with China.


Even so, you still missed out Ifukube.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Again, this was just a list of the composers in the allmusic classical guide. I didn't add anything that wasn't in the guide... but you all certainly can if you want to...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The list is corrupt. I mean where is *Maximilian MacDonald-Wilson* (1710-1850) listed?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> *Hungary*
> - *Franz Liszt* (1811-1886)
> - Karl Goldmark (1830-1915)
> - Ernst von Dohnányi (1877-1960)
> ...


Australia: add Carl Vine, nice music indeed

let's see:










Martin


----------

